# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH 1st TIMER

## takincareofbusiness

I'm 31yrs old and 264lbs And started taking HGH for the 1st time ever, YESTERDAY.
This will serve as not only my journal but a source for advice and of course criticism.
I've never taken anything other than creatine. I've been working out consistently(every day) for only a couple months now but have been in and out of the gym for most of my adult life. 
I also have a new trainer now and have been introduced to a new style of working out.
I'm starting w/ 2iu a day, cleaned up my diet and stepped up the cardio.
My immediate goal is of course fat loss but I am curious about the other effects(sexual, metal,stamina,etc).
I'm doing 1iu in the morning and 1iu before sleep. (please advise)
And yes cost is an issue but am willing to sacrafice to keep this up for as long as possible.
So I took 1iu last night before bed and then another one this morning. Not sure if it should b working this fast but I did wake up w/ a smile on my face. Most likely placebo. This afternoon I started noticing tingling in my feet. Like when they fall asleep but not as intense. I've read that ur hands tingle sometimes but then again I'm sure it's way to soon to feel anything at all...
I plan to be on it for at least a year and will have my doctor monitor any and all changes. 
What I'd like to hear about is other peoples 1st times and experiences in their 1st months. 
I do plan on incorporating Test in the near future but want to know which substance to give the credit to...

----------


## SVTmuscle

Initially, you will extremely tired and depending on the brand of GH tingling/numbness in your hands and maybe feet. I always prefer to just get the growth done first thing in the morning just 1 shot a day. Your GH levels spike when you sleep anyways. 
What kind are GH are you using? Generics or do you have brand name? Generics are ALOT cheaper but you get what you pay for, when using Jin's for instance, 2-3x more expensive but work alot better. But if you can get 10-12 kits of GH for the price of 4-5 kits of Jins, the difference can be made up by a higher dose haha

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Generics. Blue Caps. And I'd like to hear more about the higher doses for the lower grade gh...

----------


## SVTmuscle

That is strictly my opinion. 
Considering the purity of generics vs. Jins or something higher grade, I feel higher dosage just makes up for the lack of purity

----------


## takincareofbusiness

I see. Thanks.

----------


## SVTmuscle

no problemo

----------


## Mutation

Results seem to be inconclusive with Blue tops. There are so many different versions floating around. But...if you are getting sides, then it should be working fine for you.

Do me a favor. Reconstitute a vial with bacteriostatic water. Let it fully disolve. Then hold it upto the light, and see if there are any flakes or particles floating around. They will almost be invisible unless you are looking for them. They should be light and almost translucent.

Let me know what you find. Some blues seem to have them and some don't.

----------


## Gear

Everything looks good to me, 2IU is the starting point for fat loss but is definitely enough for well being benefits. Just for your information, in most cases 2 - 4IU is necessary for some nice fat loss gains.

The only thing I would change is the time you take your HGH. You see, your body produces quite a bit of its own HGH while you are asleep, so if you have a shot at bed time you could be interrupting your natural HGH production. Your safest option at this time is to take 2IU upon waking up.

Good luck.

-Gear

----------


## Mutation

Like gear said...2iu is a starting point for fatloss. Personally, I wont drop below 5iu. I believe that morning is best time to take your GH when looking for fatloss, but PWO is best for lbm gains.

----------


## Peducho0113

> Everything looks good to me, 2IU is the starting point for fat loss but is definitely enough for well being benefits. Just for your information, in most cases 2 - 4IU is necessary for some nice fat loss gains.
> 
> The only thing I would change is the time you take your HGH. You see, your body produces quite a bit of its own HGH while you are asleep, so if you have a shot at bed time you could be interrupting your natural HGH production. Your safest option at this time is to take 2IU upon waking up.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> -Gear


I totally agree with chucklee, morning is the best time to take your HGh upon waking up.

----------


## Timm1704

> Like gear said...2iu is a starting point for fatloss. Personally, I wont drop below 5iu. I believe that morning is best time to take your GH when looking for fatloss, *but PWO is best for lbm gains*.


i would love to know why do you think this?

I am taking 4iu's when i wake up at 5.30am, and then 4iu's about an hour before i work out, roughly 5.30pm. 

Do you adhere to the practice of not eating carbs an hour before and after your GH shots? if not, what do you make of this theory?

I was taking the second shot at around 10am, but that is my first food break at work, and is immediately followed by carbs. The first shot is followed by breakfast. I changed the timing of the second shot so that i wouldnt be eating carbs an hour before or after

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Results seem to be inconclusive with Blue tops. There are so many different versions floating around. But...if you are getting sides, then it should be working fine for you.
> 
> Do me a favor. Reconstitute a vial with bacteriostatic water. Let it fully disolve. Then hold it upto the light, and see if there are any flakes or particles floating around. They will almost be invisible unless you are looking for them. They should be light and almost translucent.
> 
> Let me know what you find. Some blues seem to have them and some don't.


Ok will do. But if I find them will this be good or bad?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

So, took another IU last night, one this morning, and then again tonight. (hadn't read Gears advice yet) I hope I don't [email protected]*k things up if I take 2IU in the morning(7hrs from now)
Have been focusing on continuing to eat clean. 
Went boating today and got a lot of sun. Do u guys think gh will help w/ my sunburn?! JK
By the way is ok to reuse the same pin a couple times?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Oh Shit, almost forgot. I was "getting busy" late last night and everything was good but then I felt realy hot and started sweating hard. I mean buckets. My heart rate was normal for sex but I did feel realy hot and the sweat, man I hadn't sweat like that durring sex in a long time.
Not to mention I was ready for round 2 in much less time than normal. 
I think I must have a realy strong placebo...
Either way I like it!

----------


## SVTmuscle

> So, took another IU last night, one this morning, and then again tonight. (hadn't read Gears advice yet) I hope I don't [email protected]*k things up if I take 2IU in the morning(7hrs from now)
> Have been focusing on continuing to eat clean. 
> Went boating today and got a lot of sun. Do u guys think gh will help w/ my sunburn?! JK
> By the way is ok to reuse the same pin a couple times?


Taking a shot with 2 in the morning tomorrow won't mess anything up dont worry. 
You can use the same pin a few times, but the 29g slin pins get worn down extremely fast and then can become annoying, I suggest not using it more than twice, pins are cheap enough just buy alot of them a box of 100 should last a few months and its only like $20

----------


## Bellos98

I only us pins once. Even when I draw the stuff out of the vial I switch pins. I find that you cant even feel the pin going in if it is brand new. The second you stick something with it, it becomes dull and stings going in.

----------


## CrazyHorse89

Bro, if you take Gears advise on HGH, you will be doing it right, I simply LOVE HGH, but im dosing at 8iu day 4iu AM and 4iu later afternoon, i lost weight at 1st and now im getting solid gains from it(2 months later). If you go at least 4iu day you will be better off, 8iu day if you wanna get some size on you, HGH is the way to go IMO

Peace

----------


## SVTmuscle

Smith edit that name out *immediately* bro

----------


## CrazyHorse89

done

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Taking a shot with 2 in the morning tomorrow won't mess anything up dont worry. 
> You can use the same pin a few times, but the 29g slin pins get worn down extremely fast and then can become annoying, I suggest not using it more than twice, pins are cheap enough just buy alot of them a box of 100 should last a few months and its only like $20


You're right, after two or three times it realy hurts, compared to the 1st time. What do you think about the sweat? Normal? :Hmmmm:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Bro, if you take Gears advise on HGH, you will be doing it right, I simply LOVE HGH, but im dosing at 8iu day 4iu AM and 4iu later afternoon, i lost weight at 1st and now im getting solid gains from it(2 months later). If you go at least 4iu day you will be better off, 8iu day if you wanna get some size on you, HGH is the way to go IMO
> 
> Peace


Ok, but when should I up the dose? I'm @ 2iu a day ed. Remember it's my 1st week...

----------


## CrazyHorse89

When....when you 1st wake up, your GH levels are up from after sleep, 2nd is late afternoon for me, i started at 4iu and ramped up to 8iu, make sure you just split the dose 2iu 2x day for week one 3iu day for week 2, then if $$ permits 4iu-5iu 2x day

Peace

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Bro, if you take Gears advise on HGH, you will be doing it right, I simply LOVE HGH, but im dosing at 8iu day 4iu AM and 4iu later afternoon, i lost weight at 1st and now im getting solid gains from it(2 months later). If you go at least 4iu day you will be better off, 8iu day if you wanna get some size on you, HGH is the way to go IMO
> 
> Peace


Do you take the 4iu in one shot or break that up too?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

I'm thinking of moving up to 4iu a day. 2 in the am and 2 in the afternoon. Any thoughts...

----------


## CrazyHorse89

Preference really, I wanna keep my levels up, I think HGH stays in ur system for 4 hours, so doing it 2x day keeps it in there longer..

Peace

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Preference really, I wanna keep my levels up, I think HGH stays in ur system for 4 hours, so doing it 2x day keeps it in there longer..
> 
> Peace


Ok, thanks.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

One thing's for sure, I am realy tired most of the time. Especialy in the afternoon. It's a peacefull tierd, not heavy. But I know if I close my eyes right now I'll fall asleep in 5min or less...
I'm assuming this is normal?

----------


## SVTmuscle

Yeah that's normal

----------


## petethemanc

> I only us pins once. Even when I draw the stuff out of the vial I switch pins. I find that you cant even feel the pin going in if it is brand new. The second you stick something with it, it becomes dull and stings going in.


Same here, switch after drawing and shoot with different pin (why take the risk) and cant even feel the pin go in.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok took 2iu this morning. Using the same pin for the 3rd time. Hurt a bit. Have 1 more good one left from the 3 I got w/ my stuff. I ordered 100 yesterday online. Only cost $13 but had to pay $34 more for rush shipping.  :Aajack: 

Feeling good. Not many side effects except for a slight sleepy, but that's managable. Having trouble with diet. Not falling off just hard to find healthy food. Have to eat all day. Think I'm gonna have to start bringing food from home...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Results seem to be inconclusive with Blue tops. There are so many different versions floating around. But...if you are getting sides, then it should be working fine for you.
> 
> Do me a favor. Reconstitute a vial with bacteriostatic water. Let it fully disolve. Then hold it upto the light, and see if there are any flakes or particles floating around. They will almost be invisible unless you are looking for them. They should be light and almost translucent.
> 
> Let me know what you find. Some blues seem to have them and some don't.


Ok, I followedd ur advised but I couldn't see anything floating around. Please advise...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Weighed myself today for the 1st time in about a week 'n half. I LOST 8 POUNDS! Holy shit! And today those feelings kicked in too. u know the ones that everybody talks about. I just couldn't keep this smile off my face! I mean for about 2.5hrs pst wo I felt like superman & Tony Robbins rolled into one. Good stuff. Still on 2iu. Oh by the way my pins came today. I guess I ordered bigger ones than the ones I started w/ the 1st ones held 30 units & these new ones hold 100. ?

----------


## Mutation

> Ok, I followedd ur advised but I couldn't see anything floating around. Please advise...


Thanks brother. Some blue tops tend to have excess fillers that do not disolve completely. It doesnt seem to effect the GH, but I was curious to see if yours had this going on. I have seen the same thing in igf vials.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Thanks brother. Some blue tops tend to have excess fillers that do not disolve completely. It doesnt seem to effect the GH, but I was curious to see if yours had this going on. I have seen the same thing in igf vials.


Oh I see. For a min there I thought I had bad shit. By the way, is that u in ur avitar?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Has anyone in in their 30's grown any taller on HGH? I'm 6'3" right now but would feel perfect @ 6'4"...

----------


## Gear

> Has anyone in in their 30's grown any taller on HGH? I'm 6'3" right now but would feel perfect @ 6'4"...


Not going to happen.

-Gear

----------


## Mutation

> Oh I see. For a min there I thought I had bad shit. By the way, is that u in ur avitar?


Yes sir, it is.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Not going to happen.
> 
> -Gear


To bad  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Yes sir, it is.


NICE! 
Are you still competing?

----------


## Mutation

> NICE! 
> Are you still competing?


4 weeks out as we speak. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dobie-BOY

Sweet, Im startin some gh sooon. Cant wait. Keep us posted

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> 4 weeks out as we speak.


Good job!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Sweet, Im startin some gh sooon. Cant wait. Keep us posted


Will do...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, so the day before yesterday I uped the dose to 3iu a day. So far no sides. Still feeling good! The little bump under my skin sure gets bigger than @ 2iu. Already thinking about 4iu a day. Might try n split those up however, 2 am and 2 mid afternoon. Have to find a way to keep it cool @ work... Gonna wait 'till after a full week of 3iu.

----------


## Mutation

> Ok, so the day before yesterday I uped the dose to 3iu a day. So far no sides. Still feeling good! The little bump under my skin sure gets bigger than @ 2iu. Already thinking about 4iu a day. Might try n split those up however, 2 am and 2 mid afternoon. Have to find a way to keep it cool @ work... Gonna wait 'till after a full week of 3iu.


If you do ok with 3iu, then I would just bump it up. With the low doses you are using, I wouldnt split it up. I only split up my doses when using 15iu or more daily.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> If you do ok with 3iu, then I would just bump it up. With the low doses you are using, I wouldnt split it up. I only split up my doses when using 15iu or more daily.


Damn, didn't think u could use that much at once! But why not split 'em up? Oh, and what do you think about intermuscular injections? which r better?

----------


## Mutation

> Damn, didn't think u could use that much at once! But why not split 'em up? Oh, and what do you think about intermuscular injections? which r better?


I usually don't go past 20iu daily. I normally stick around 10iu when bulking. I feel that small doses shouldnt be split because you want to utilize the IGF production. Small doses won't do much for size, and it seems anything below 5iu doesnt do fatloss justice either. I wont even go below 5iu when dieting.
Thats my personal opinion...as well as the opinion of many of my competitor friends in the NPC and IFBB.

I think IM injections are good, but I prefer Subq. Simply because I feel the sides more when I run it subq, and I like to feel my hands numbing and swelling. Makes me feel like i'm taking a potent product...all in my head.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> I usually don't go past 20iu daily. I normally stick around 10iu when bulking. I feel that small doses shouldnt be split because you want to utilize the IGF production. Small doses won't do much for size, and it seems anything below 5iu doesnt do fatloss justice either. I wont even go below 5iu when dieting.
> Thats my personal opinion...as well as the opinion of many of my competitor friends in the NPC and IFBB.
> 
> I think IM injections are good, but I prefer Subq. Simply because I feel the sides more when I run it subq, and I like to feel my hands numbing and swelling. Makes me feel like i'm taking a potent product...all in my head.


Nice! Me too!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, so I just finished up week two. Going to bump it up to 4iu a day starting tomorrow. The best feeling in the world! Work outs are much better. Pumps stay w/ me a lot longer. Still losing weight! Not much in the form of side effects. Maybe a bit of a tingle in the fingers in the morning. Lost some fat in my cheeks and lower chin. 
One thing I noticed while on gh, is that it mentaly pushes you when working out. So you get a much better work out.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Today I started w/ my regular AM injection but this time I bumped it up to 4iu. Hurt just a bit and noticed a slightly bigger bump under my skin. 
Stepped on the scale and to my disappointment it read that I had gained 6lbs!
I was really upset and felt down. I imediately started looking for something to blame. Like the dinner dates I've been on recently for this big new business deal I've been working on. My trainer read the frustration on my face and decided to push me even harder for our hour of training. Needless to say I dropped 2lbs by the end of the workout!

----------


## Big

I really appreciate you taking the time to keep us updated, subscribed.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

So today is my fourth day @ 4iu ed in the AM. I have to say; I know indorphins but this is like their little brother runing through my body ALL DAY! And they never go away either. Nothing can get me down! And the sex is incredible! Last much longer plus way harder erections too! If it were just for that I'd have to say it's worth it! Not to mention it seems my body is taking shape. My posture is changing and my shoulders and quads r getting noticebly bigger. I believe in placebo but there's definitly a stronger force at work here! Thank You HGH!!!
As far as sides the only thing I notice is that numbing/tingling feeling in my hands sometimes like when they fall asleep. This usually happens in the morning... but no biggie.
Oh almost forgot; I've also been sleeping like a baby.

----------


## mrincredible

Is it ok to start off my first week with 1iu a day? Im only 170 lbs, 25 years old. I plan on bumping it up to 2ius a day next week. And then alternating from 1 iu a day one week, then 2ius a day the next week.

Mr. Incredible

----------


## takincareofbusiness

I've been talking to my trainer about incorporating some Test into my regiment. He seems to think I should just keep going with what I've got. But I'm currious... I can already see what the gh would do if I continue to do it alone. Now I want to take it up a notch. What do you think?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Is it ok to start off my first week with 1iu a day? Im only 170 lbs, 25 years old. I plan on bumping it up to 2ius a day next week. And then alternating from 1 iu a day one week, then 2ius a day the next week.
> 
> Mr. Incredible


Well I'm very new to this but I started w/ 2iu a day (1am 1pm) for a few days and then the guys here all sugested I take them together in the am. Then a week later I moved up to 3iu a day. After a week of that I moved up again to 4iu a day, always in the AM as soon as I wake up. Next I'm doing 5iu a day and will continue to bump up every week 'till I get to around 8-10iu a day. Or until my body tells me otherwise...
Check w/ your doctor. 
By the way, what r your goals?

----------


## mrincredible

Cut a little bit of fat, build some more mass. Thx for the info

----------


## Mutation

> I've been talking to my trainer about incorporating some Test into my regiment. He seems to think I should just keep going with what I've got. But I'm currious... I can already see what the gh would do if I continue to do it alone. Now I want to take it up a notch. What do you think?


Don't use all of your weapons at once. When one stops working or you hit a plateau, then try something new. Understand what i'm saying?

----------


## joe2009

sorry to hijack ya thread but it is sorted of related, wat is the oldest age that hgh can actualy make u taller?

----------


## Mutation

> sorry to hijack ya thread but it is sorted of related, wat is the oldest age that hgh can actualy make u taller?


There is no set age. As soon as your growth plates fuse, the GH will not help with that issue.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Don't use all of your weapons at once. When one stops working or you hit a plateau, then try something new. Understand what i'm saying?


Yeah I hear you.... I guess I just have that bug. Realy I hope the GH never stops. I guess I can wait 'till I hit my next plateau and then drop the T.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> sorry to hijack ya thread but it is sorted of related, wat is the oldest age that hgh can actualy make u taller?


Don't know about getting taller but it will help w/ your posture. Just feels great to walk tall!~

----------


## takincareofbusiness

So yesterday I up'd the dose to 5iu a day. Doing 2.5ius in the morning and 2.5ius around 4:30pm.
So far feel great. I'm excited about my friend coming frim Hawaii w/ her first batch of prescription grade GH! Says she has about a 90 day supply from a Dr out there. Funny how easy it was for her to not only find a Dr out there to perscribe it for her but also have it ready... I wish it were that easy for me. Anyway she says she'll be generous and "share" whatever I need.  :AaGreen22: 
My ? now is; what should I expect to see while going from generic blue tops to prescription grade stuff?

----------


## 200byjune

great thread. and about your ? on incorperating test. i think it would be a great add but not yet. wait till your about 15 weeks in.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> great thread. and about your ? on incorperating test. i think it would be a great add but not yet. wait till your about 15 weeks in.


Thanks! But do I realy have to wait that long? :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## 200byjune

to maximize everything. 12 weeks would be suffucient but i always wait to make sure levels are up. your almost there. it wont be anything gerastic but hey 2 pounds adds up. its hard to wait i no trust me i couldnt wait when i was 16. was waiting for 2 years and i was like **** it im very well edjacated on it. but i am ultamitly happy i did.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok so 5iu's is the going dose... I think I can do this one for a while. I can definitely feel it now. Not to mention my fingernails seem to b growing faster and I have some wierd hairs growing on the side of my arms. ? Oh and I lost a couple more pounds, down to 257now, even with my diet not being as clean as it should be. 
I do feel some stiffness in my hands now. And very light tingling in my feet when I sit for a while. No biggie.

----------


## Mutation

> So yesterday I up'd the dose to 5iu a day. Doing 2.5ius in the morning and 2.5ius around 4:30pm.
> So far feel great. I'm excited about my friend coming frim Hawaii w/ her first batch of prescription grade GH! Says she has about a 90 day supply from a Dr out there. Funny how easy it was for her to not only find a Dr out there to perscribe it for her but also have it ready... I wish it were that easy for me. Anyway she says she'll be generous and "share" whatever I need. 
> My ? now is; *what should I expect to see while going from generic blue tops to prescription grade stuff*?



Depends on the quality of your blue tops. There are many different biotech companies making the blues. Some are top quality, and some suck.

----------


## JinNtonic

takincareofbuisness...

I have followed you from day one.

Keep the updates commin. I am very interested in Hgh aswell!

Just not ready yet.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> takincareofbuisness...
> 
> I have followed you from day one.
> 
> Keep the updates commin. I am very interested in Hgh aswell!
> 
> Just not ready yet.


Thanks JinNtonic! The more I hear from you guys the more it feels like I'm not doin' it alone. I can't just tell everybody I'm on it. Most people just don't understand. But some people are interested and all they have to do is a little research and they get so curious that if they can afford it they'll do [email protected]

I can tell you that once you start you'll quickly understand why these guys run it for years!
When r u planning on starting? And what r ur goals?

----------


## mrincredible

Thanks for documenting your cycle for us. I just started last week. I'll keep tracking your thread.

mrincredible

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Thanks for documenting your cycle for us. I just started last week. I'll keep tracking your thread.
> 
> mrincredible


Thanks. What kind of stuff r u running? And what r ur goals?

----------


## FrankieBotz

Takencareofbiz....sounds your like having fun brotha! I just switched over from life forum. What kind of GH you on? Black market or prescribed from a Doctor? I just started today my first subq, 2iu a day coupled with propianate 1cc a week, HCG and novadex. I read your post on starting test now but at your size I would wait too. I am 5'9" 172 so for me it's fine to start now and my doctor concurs. Can't wait for the 10th week!!

----------


## Polska

> Small doses won't do much for size, and it seems anything below 5iu doesnt do fatloss justice either. I wont even go below 5iu when dieting.
> Thats my personal opinion...as well as the opinion of many of my competitor friends in the NPC and IFBB.


I am only taking around 3.3IU (blue tops) right now and the fat is still melting away even though my diet is just decent..... I am a little over 8 weeks in.....

----------


## 200byjune

> Takencareofbiz....sounds your like having fun brotha! I just switched over from life forum. What kind of GH you on? Black market or prescribed from a Doctor? I just started today my first subq, 2iu a day coupled with propianate 1cc a week, HCG and novadex. I read your post on starting test now but at your size I would wait too. I am 5'9" 172 so for me it's fine to start now and my doctor concurs. Can't wait for the 10th week!!


sorry to hijack this thread but your taking 1 cc of prop a week?? i dont want someone gettin shitty sides with shitty results. your also usin nolva and hcg currently

----------


## isoultraini

Yeah, I too have been following your post. Seems we'll be about on the same dosage except I dont start until next week sometime. Are you taking any other supplements to, for lack of a better word, supplement your hGH (i.e. Creatine, Protein, NO Xplode, Hydroxycut, etc)? I mean, I dont know if it's okay to "stack" these with your cycle.

It's awesome your keeping everyone posted on your cycle. I will be doing the same.

----------


## Mutation

> I am only taking around 3.3IU (blue tops) right now and the fat is still melting away even though my diet is just decent..... I am a little over 8 weeks in.....


Thats why I noted it as my personal opinion. In 8 weeks I doubt alot of the fatloss is from the GH. I bet it's more from the diet.

----------


## mrincredible

> Thanks. What kind of stuff r u running? And what r ur goals?


Right now, I'm using the blue tops. I have to look at the name when I get home. I'll post a pic. My goals are to cut fat for right now. I'm 5'10 170 lbs 25 years old. I dunno my body fat %. I plan on building some more mass/muscle, will eventually be taking 5ius a day. I'm at 2.5ius a day right now. 

mrincredible

----------


## Dobie-BOY

> Takencareofbiz....sounds your like having fun brotha! I just switched over from life forum. What kind of GH you on? Black market or prescribed from a Doctor? I just started today my first subq, 2iu a day coupled with propianate 1cc a week, HCG and novadex. I read your post on starting test now but at your size I would wait too. I am 5'9" 172 so for me it's fine to start now and my doctor concurs. Can't wait for the 10th week!!


Damn bro, you need to do a little research. Check out the steroid profiles forum.

----------


## JinNtonic

> Thanks JinNtonic! The more I hear from you guys the more it feels like I'm not doin' it alone. I can't just tell everybody I'm on it. Most people just don't understand. But some people are interested and all they have to do is a little research and they get so curious that if they can afford it they'll do [email protected]
> 
> I can tell you that once you start you'll quickly understand why these guys run it for years!
> When r u planning on starting? And what r ur goals?


I would have to say My goals are a little of everything. Reduce fat, solid muscle gains. Not to mention the many other positives it brings. 

HGH just seems like a much more "healthy" option when compared to AAS. Or it seems like a more long term option.

But first thing is first... I am improving my diet/weight training/cardio before I take the next step of adding HGH and or AAS.

Keep us updated bro!

----------


## mrincredible

> Thanks. What kind of stuff r u running? And what r ur goals?


Blue tops called KeFei.

mrincredible

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Takencareofbiz....sounds your like having fun brotha! I just switched over from life forum. What kind of GH you on? Black market or prescribed from a Doctor? I just started today my first subq, 2iu a day coupled with propianate 1cc a week, HCG and novadex. I read your post on starting test now but at your size I would wait too. I am 5'9" 172 so for me it's fine to start now and my doctor concurs. Can't wait for the 10th week!!



I'm on generic Blue Topps, and I have to say if the ** stuff is any better I'll b the happiest guy on earth! My friend came from Hawaii w/ some stuff and I can't wait to get on it. 
And thanks for your input on waiting to do the test...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Yeah, I too have been following your post. Seems we'll be about on the same dosage except I dont start until next week sometime. Are you taking any other supplements to, for lack of a better word, supplement your hGH (i.e. Creatine, Protein, NO Xplode, Hydroxycut, etc)? I mean, I dont know if it's okay to "stack" these with your cycle.
> 
> It's awesome your keeping everyone posted on your cycle. I will be doing the same.


Not taking any othe sups. just the GH and cleaned up my diet. I wish I could do a better job on the diet though. It's hard because I'm in the car business and the hours are crazy! I never eat at the same time. I'll need to hire a nutritionist to get to the next level. Stay tuned...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Thats why I noted it as my personal opinion. In 8 weeks I doubt alot of the fatloss is from the GH. I bet it's more from the diet.


I have to say that spending all that money on it, not only pushes you to focus on your diet (feel guilty if u don't) but it mentaly pushes you durring work outs. Put that on top of all the Placebo you get by watching yourself stick a needle in your gut everyday... and the rest is magic!
So I agree. The mind is an incredible thing! But put a lil good stuff on it and in time you'll feel like a MILLION BUCKS.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Right now, I'm using the blue tops. I have to look at the name when I get home. I'll post a pic. My goals are to cut fat for right now. I'm 5'10 170 lbs 25 years old. I dunno my body fat %. I plan on building some more mass/muscle, will eventually be taking 5ius a day. I'm at 2.5ius a day right now. 
> 
> mrincredible


You'll enjoy uping the dose. I'm still @ 5iu but will probably take it to 6 in couple of days... Good luck

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> I would have to say My goals are a little of everything. Reduce fat, solid muscle gains. Not to mention the many other positives it brings. 
> 
> HGH just seems like a much more "healthy" option when compared to AAS. Or it seems like a more long term option.
> 
> But first thing is first... I am improving my diet/weight training/cardio before I take the next step of adding HGH and or AAS.
> 
> Keep us updated bro!


Well if you're lazy like I was then you should get on the GH as soon as possible. Figure out what type of rutine works best for you and GO FOR IT!
You can always do the AAS later or when they'll have the best effect.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Blue tops called KeFei.
> 
> mrincredible


Cool. Have you ever tried any others?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok so 5iu's is the going dose. Feeling good!
My friend came from Hawaii w/ some prescription grade G and I can't wait to get on it. Going to use the last of my Blue tops and then drop the new stuff. 
I'm also waiting 'till at least week 12 (or 10 if I can't wait!) to drop some Test and see what that does. 
Everybody's telling me I look thiner too! My kids, wife, friends, even my [email protected]
I'm not losing lbs as far as the scale is concerned (just a bit) but my body's changing.

----------


## FrankieBotz

I was a bit nebulous in that post so let me clarify. I just started prescribed HGH (starting at 1iu than 2, 3, 4 and settle at 5iu @5/2). Concurrently on prop 100mg twice a week than settle off at 250mg twice a week, which will be 500mg a week. I do HCG on mon, prop on tues, off wed, HCG on thurs and prop on friday and one pill of novaldex on friday. Prop just does wonders for me. In my first week of only a 100mg I already see a difference. I know what my body likes/dislikes and this has always worked great for me. Dobie: what were you referring to on shitty sides? Thanks for the concern though guys!.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Hey, I haven't heard from u in a while. How r things going? U still on 8iu's a day? What type are they?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Bro, if you take Gears advise on HGH, you will be doing it right, I simply LOVE HGH, but im dosing at 8iu day 4iu AM and 4iu later afternoon, i lost weight at 1st and now im getting solid gains from it(2 months later). If you go at least 4iu day you will be better off, 8iu day if you wanna get some size on you, HGH is the way to go IMO
> 
> Peace


....

----------


## Dobie-BOY

> I was a bit nebulous in that post so let me clarify. I just started prescribed HGH (starting at 1iu than 2, 3, 4 and settle at 5iu @5/2). Concurrently on prop 100mg twice a week than settle off at 250mg twice a week, which will be 500mg a week. I do HCG on mon, prop on tues, off wed, HCG on thurs and prop on friday and one pill of novaldex on friday. Prop just does wonders for me. In my first week of only a 100mg I already see a difference. I know what my body likes/dislikes and this has always worked great for me. Dobie: what were you referring to on shitty sides? Thanks for the concern though guys!.


well, I see a lot more logic behind your cycle now with your further explanation. We better not hijack TCB's thread though. good luck

----------


## FrankieBotz

TCB: Haven't heard from you brotha...How's it going? Still on 5iu 5/2? I am up to 2iu now. Keep me posted...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Everything's good. Just been camping with the kids. But I'm back today. 
Actually I've been feeling very good. 5iu's is still the dose. People keep telling me I'm changing. I had a pretty good beer gut going on for a while and now it's almost GONE! Lot's of cardio. More so than heavy weights. Figure I'll focus on them once I start droppin' the test. 
Sex is still CRAZY/ Don't know how to explain it but the first thing I noticed about GH was the increased sex drive. I mean I want it ALL the time now. 
As far as sides; not much except very small tingleing in my feet when I sit for a while. Oh, and this morning my hands were asleep for a min. when I woke up. But that sleepy feeling I used to get when I first started is gone. Not sure if that's a good thing since it's nice to know something's working. I wonder if that happened to anyone else...

----------


## fight_prof

What's everyones concensus on hgh for training upwards of 6 hours a day, muay thai training, grappling. Goals would simply be recovery from the workload. Could someone 170lbs get by on 2 units a day with this modest goal in mind? Any tips on spotting fakes if purchasing in thailand?

----------


## Mutation

> What's everyones concensus on hgh for training upwards of 6 hours a day, muay thai training, grappling. Goals would simply be recovery from the workload. Could someone 170lbs get by on 2 units a day with this modest goal in mind? Any tips on spotting fakes if purchasing in thailand?



2iu a day won't do much in terms of recovery.

----------


## FrankieBotz

> Everything's good. Just been camping with the kids. But I'm back today. 
> Actually I've been feeling very good. 5iu's is still the dose. People keep telling me I'm changing. I had a pretty good beer gut going on for a while and now it's almost GONE! Lot's of cardio. More so than heavy weights. Figure I'll focus on them once I start droppin' the test. 
> Sex is still CRAZY/ Don't know how to explain it but the first thing I noticed about GH was the increased sex drive. I mean I want it ALL the time now. 
> As far as sides; not much except very small tingleing in my feet when I sit for a while. Oh, and this morning my hands were asleep for a min. when I woke up. But that sleepy feeling I used to get when I first started is gone. Not sure if that's a good thing since it's nice to know something's working. I wonder if that happened to anyone else...


That's great bro!! Yeah, I am going through that sleepy stage too but should settle off in a week or two. I also get the occasional sleepiness. Keep up the good work!

- Frank

----------


## Silver-Bolt

Great thread. I will be starting first time with HGH in about two weeks (as soon as everything comes in). I am recovering now from a torn bicep and surgery repair. Can't wait to get back to lifting. Hoping that starting the hgh will help me drop some fat until I can lift again in 3-6 months. Legs, some abs, and cardio is all I can do right now. Time to get reading and educate myself as much as possible. Thank you for sharing your experience. This site is an amazing wealth of info.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> What's everyones concensus on hgh for training upwards of 6 hours a day, muay thai training, grappling. Goals would simply be recovery from the workload. Could someone 170lbs get by on 2 units a day with this modest goal in mind? Any tips on spotting fakes if purchasing in thailand?


Not much help w/ your ? But I can tell u I did feel a lot better when I up'd the dose to 3 then 4 and now 5iu's. 
I'm sure the 2iu's will make u feel better than w/o it. And of course it depends on how much/hard u train. 
So I would say start at 2 and in a few weeks bump it up to 3 or 4. I guarantee you'll feel great!
You should also check w/ a dr. and let them know what you're doing before you up the dose.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> That's great bro!! Yeah, I am going through that sleepy stage too but should settle off in a week or two. I also get the occasional sleepiness. Keep up the good work!
> 
> - Frank


Yeah. that sleepyness was great. See if you can take advantage of it. I would have loved to been able to take just 1 nap!
Now I don't get it hardly, not like in the begining. And that was @ just 2iu's a day. Doubt it was on account of the small dose, but who knows...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Great thread. I will be starting first time with HGH in about two weeks (as soon as everything comes in). I am recovering now from a torn bicep and surgery repair. Can't wait to get back to lifting. Hoping that starting the hgh will help me drop some fat until I can lift again in 3-6 months. Legs, some abs, and cardio is all I can do right now. Time to get reading and educate myself as much as possible. Thank you for sharing your experience. This site is an amazing wealth of info.


Hell yeah! If it wasn't for this site I would have never had the guts to try it! Read as much as possible. Some of the stuff in here is a little complicated so you'll need to find somebody close to home/or in here to break it all down for you. 
The only thing I can recomend at this point is: "Try the HGH"!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## midnight777

sorry to hijack your thread.. can somebody help me out with a question... I would like to take an injection at work. I will preload a pin and put it in a thermos and keep it in my lunch bag @ work, but for the 30 mins to work it should be ok,.. any suggestions...

----------


## fight_prof

Ive actually taken Jins at 2 units a day in the past but financially couldn't support it at the time for more than a month.

My understanding is that it works best from 3-6 months. Is this true? GH gets a bad wrap imo in regards to its safety but I think in lower doses it's safe. Maybe I'm just naive.

----------


## binder

> Not taking any othe sups. just the GH and cleaned up my diet. I wish I could do a better job on the diet though. It's hard because I'm in the car business and the hours are crazy! I never eat at the same time. I'll need to hire a nutritionist to get to the next level. Stay tuned...


you said spending that kind of money pushes you to keep a good diet but you've been saying your diet isn't as clean as it should be all along. so which is it?

honestly, i've done numbers around people with just my diet plan. you would be surprised. clean up your diet and get on a schedule FIRST then worry later when you need to edge it out about paying a nutritionist. it's not hard. just read on here. You can start really easily but not putting anything in your mouth that you don't prepair at home. make your meals and bring them with you. I work 16 hour shifts at the hospital and spend my days off in a classroom for half of the day. If i can find a way to eat every 3 hours and eat clean then you can. I would definatley hold a super strict diet with the money you are spending on GH. it takes just a little bit extra. I would want to get maximum benefits out of anything i put in my body that potentially could harm me.

just my .02

keep up the good work!

*subscribed*

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> sorry to hijack your thread.. can somebody help me out with a question... I would like to take an injection at work. I will preload a pin and put it in a thermos and keep it in my lunch bag @ work, but for the 30 mins to work it should be ok,.. any suggestions...


I keep it in the fridge when @ home and when I travel I put it in an ice chest. I keep forgeting to get a thermometer for it...but it should b fine.
Once @ work I keep it in a lil fridge in my office.
Good luck!

----------


## JinNtonic

This is a great thread...

It alone has motivated me to get my ass in gear and get back in shape!

Diet is pretty clean, hitting the weights hard. Its only been a few weeks, and I feel 100% better.

This is a great site filled with some great people...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> you said spending that kind of money pushes you to keep a good diet but you've been saying your diet isn't as clean as it should be all along. so which is it?
> 
> honestly, i've done numbers around people with just my diet plan. you would be surprised. clean up your diet and get on a schedule FIRST then worry later when you need to edge it out about paying a nutritionist. it's not hard. just read on here. You can start really easily but not putting anything in your mouth that you don't prepair at home. make your meals and bring them with you. I work 16 hour shifts at the hospital and spend my days off in a classroom for half of the day. If i can find a way to eat every 3 hours and eat clean then you can. I would definatley hold a super strict diet with the money you are spending on GH. it takes just a little bit extra. I would want to get maximum benefits out of anything i put in my body that potentially could harm me.
> 
> just my .02
> 
> keep up the good work!
> 
> *subscribed*


Yeah you're right, in the begining I knew I had to stay committed to everything because the $600 I spent on a 3 year gym membership plus the trainer and then the $750 I spent on my 1st batch of HGH! I certainly dropped most of the fast food. And I am very concience of not only what I eat but how much I eat. 
I try to kickstart my metabolism the minute I wake up. I keep a bag of raw almonds in my bedroom and take a small handfull the minute I hit the ground. Take my Gh, hit the gym for an hour to an hour and 1/2. Then home (I live across the streat :Wink/Grin:  )shower get ready and am out the door for work by 8:30 sometimes 9pm. Breakfast is sometimes oatmeal (at work) and sometimes send for eggs and bacon. Will only eat bread before the afternoon. While @ work I'm always doing something. I keep a set of dumbells on the floor next to my desk. So when people come in they always try them out and ask me how I'm doing w/ my diet/exersize and so I show them by doing a set or two. (this always helps me stay pumped durring the day) 
So no matter what level your at, tell people what you're doing. It'll keep your mind in the game and keep them and their junk food away... If you're taking sups. keep that to yourself. It'll keep 'em guessing :Shrug: 

The problem I have sometimes, especially when I have my kids w/ me is that it's a challenge to get them all fed the minute they get hungry. And you know they don't want spinach salads or soup. W/ them it's always Texas Road House, HomeTown Buffet, TGI Friday's, Applebees, Denny's and of course Pizza! So even if I don't overindulge I feel so [email protected] The days I don't have my kids I only eat very lean meat: Lots of chicken, tons of fish, greans, rice, salads, fruits, nuts and berries. I then shoot GH around 3:30-4PM. 
Dinner is usually hard since I have dinner dated at least four times a week! So I look for the healthiest thing on the menu and shy away from alcohol (but it's hard). 

I think I'll spend some time reading up in the "Diet" section of this forum and see what I come up with.

At least I'm not putting on any noticable fat. But I know I wou'd be further along in my fitness goal if simply stayed away... :Hmmmm:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> This is a great thread...
> 
> It alone has motivated me to get my ass in gear and get back in shape!
> 
> Diet is pretty clean, hitting the weights hard. Its only been a few weeks, and I feel 100% better.
> 
> This is a great site filled with some great people...



Thanks Bro! That's a pretty big compliment! And to be honest; that's what it took for me to get going. So hell yeah! Go for it! You won't regret it!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

So today I started my 1st round of *somatropin*! Got it from a friend. Feeling GREAT! This stuff looked a lil different however. It was like a hard packed powder. Only it had a few loose chunks floating around. My last stuff were generic blue tops. They came like a loose hockey puck.

Anyway, I expect good things from this stuff. So far so good! I will run it for a week @ 5iu's and plan to bump it up to 6 next week!

----------


## mrincredible

Get luck with the better stuff, I need to get ahold of that stuff! I'm about to start winny soon also.

mrincredible

----------


## FrankieBotz

TCB...sup brotha! How's the new stuff? Up to 3IU now. Your several weeks ahead but had a question. Any points where you felt like you lost your appetite or just not as hungry? Some guys told me cuz that's the GH kicking in. Kinda seems contrary but thought you may have experienced this or someone else for that matter on this thread.

- Frank

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, so today I got a realy bad case of sleepy hands when I woke up!! Worst one yet, but I like it! Only lasted a couple minutes though. And on my way to work I felt wide awake but TWICE I nodded off @ red lights! People had to honk @ me to get me movin'. The funny thing is that I wasn't tired at all! And once awake I was wide awake! Not groggy @ all! Funny. But it feels good though. Can't stop smiling!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> TCB...sup brotha! How's the new stuff? Up to 3IU now. Your several weeks ahead but had a question. Any points where you felt like you lost your appetite or just not as hungry? Some guys told me cuz that's the GH kicking in. Kinda seems contrary but thought you may have experienced this or someone else for that matter on this thread.
> 
> - Frank


What's good Frank! Yeah I know what you mean. I'm definitly eating a lot less than before. It started right away. I do get hungy though. I beleive it's 'cause my stomach shrank. I don't have those big meals any more either. If you're trying to lose weight I guess that's good. But make sure to keep the food clean, lean, and runnin' all day long! I think that's what's doing it for me. I keep my metabloism going all day.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, so I'm thinking about uping my daily dose to 6iu's a day. I think I'd like to see more sides. Not that 6 would make much difference. I mean I feel GREAT! I've even noticed my patience growing, especialy w/ my kids. I know it's still very early in my cycle but I'd like to see if I'd notice anything else @ 6iu's or even 7iu's vs 5. 
Otherwise I could keep runnin' it @ 5iu's for the next several weeks or 'till my 10th week. That's when I plan do drop some Test into the mix. (I'm in my 7th week right now) 
I wonder what difference it made in anyone else moving up from 5iu's.

----------


## JinNtonic

I cant wait to hear the results.

----------


## 200byjune

from 5 to 6 you wont see much if any at all. but if you went up to 8 oh boy would you be surprised.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> from 5 to 6 you wont see much if any at all. but if you went up to 8 oh boy would you be surprised.


Damn! So you think 8 will do the trick? Ok. I'll have to consult my accountant. JK 
But if I were to do it when should I start? Right away or just keep it @ 5iu's for a lil while longer? I guess my question is what difference would it make to wait?

----------


## mrincredible

> Cool. Have you ever tried any others?


I havent tried anything else yet. Im gonna get on some winny and try to get ahold of some more gh. Dunno if its gonna be Jin or Kefei.

mrincredible

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> I havent tried anything else yet. Im gonna get on some winny and try to get ahold of some more gh. Dunno if its gonna be Jin or Kefei.
> 
> mrincredible


Go for it bro!

----------


## Dobie-BOY

damn it man, I started taking gh about 2.5 weeks ago and my experience has been nothing like yours. I started with a huge dose of 25 iu the first day to see if I would get sides so i would know if it was real and hen 5 iu a day afer that. aside from about 5 lbs of water I put on about three days later, which is gone now, I havnt had any sides.. MAYBE, slightly aching knees... I dont feel any better,dont have increased sex drive, no tingling, not drowsy nothing... :-( I want some sides too damn it!

----------


## FrankieBotz

Dobie: 25iu for the first day? Your crazy dawg!

Hey TCB...how's the new stuff? Getting some more Omnitrop in 3 weeks. That shit is great! Still on 3iu 5/2 ed and still have some drowsiness, sleeping like a baby, feel great and **** great! haha

Prop is kicking in nice too so all good .... where ya stand bra?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> damn it man, I started taking gh about 2.5 weeks ago and my experience has been nothing like yours. I started with a huge dose of 25 iu the first day to see if I would get sides so i would know if it was real and hen 5 iu a day afer that. aside from about 5 lbs of water I put on about three days later, which is gone now, I havnt had any sides.. MAYBE, slightly aching knees... I dont feel any better,dont have increased sex drive, no tingling, not drowsy nothing... :-( I want some sides too damn it!


Damn, don't know what to tell ya :Icon Rolleyes:  One thing for sure was that the 25ius was crazy! But I have to ask: what exacty did you see w/ the 5lbs of water? Was it just all over, in your stomach or what? I've never had that happen so had 2 ask. 
Anyway I think what did it for me was that I started at a really small dose and gradually took it up. You on the other hand am sure sent your system into shock w/ all that stuff. 
I would say drop it to around 3iu's a day for a week and then bump it up to 4 for a week and then 5 again. You'll have to notice a gradual difference. 
Or just keep runnin it @ 5iu's and wait a couple more weeks but b ok w/o seeing any sides.
One thing for sure is that my sex drive is like the biggest side that I've gotten. To b honest w/ u I've rubbed one out THREE times in the last four hours! Or since waking up! I only wish the other sides were as strong. Haven't lost much in the way of lbs. but my muscles r starting to take form more and more. The fun thing is when your body starts showing you what it's going to look like when your done! I can already tell what kind if shape I'm going to have. :AaGreen22:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Dobie: 25iu for the first day? Your crazy dawg!
> 
> Hey TCB...how's the new stuff? Getting some more Omnitrop in 3 weeks. That shit is great! Still on 3iu 5/2 ed and still have some drowsiness, sleeping like a baby, feel great and **** great! haha
> 
> Prop is kicking in nice too so all good .... where ya stand bra?


I can tell a slight difference w/ the Somatropin. I'm just going through the motions... Figure it'll be several more months before I see anything big so I'm not pumping my self up w/ any high expectations yet. 
I too however am getting some great sleep! Sometimes drowsy but no more tingling in my hands, at least haven't noticed any but I haven't been paying attention either. Maybe I got used to it :Shrug:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Still @ 5iu's a day. No big changes yet. Still feel great, workouts r smooth and getting stronger. Stamina definitly picking up! Losing fat but @ a really slow pace. Great sleep. STRONG SEX DRIVE> and not sure but I haven't noticed as much hair falling out. Not sure if this is a symptom but I used to get a handfull of it in the mornings when I'd run gel through it.
Still thinking of upping the dose to around 8iu's a day. I'm just afraid it might be to soon and I'd just be waisting my money. Would really like some advice on that. Should I waid 'till I've been on it longer or would it help it I uped the dose right now(in my 7th week)???

----------


## mrtosa

i think that you will start to see some real diference after 3-4 months...no mather what ,so dont wasted your money...keep it 5-6iu and wait...this works in function with time...

----------


## dlovefitness

Taking care of biz.....Are you stacking with anything?.....But def llil longer bro....gh is like a yearll bro...lol ..i read a post by red baron i think he was saying he'll use it for 3-4 years strait.....But i didnt see you were staking with anything else ...that could help if your not on any AAS

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Taking care of biz.....Are you stacking with anything?.....But def llil longer bro....gh is like a yearll bro...lol ..i read a post by red baron i think he was saying he'll use it for 3-4 years strait.....But i didnt see you were staking with anything else ...that could help if your not on any AAS


No, nothing yet. But I am planing to drop some Test into the mix at around week 10. I'm a little nervous about the sides though. I've been known to have a violent temper in the past. 
What I'm planing to do is up the GH when I drop the Test and see if that helps. I also keep hearing about winni. might drop that in w/ the Test. and im looking into deca as well. I'll keep everyone posted as I go along. So far I'm really happy w/ my almost 2 months of HGH! I could definitly see myself running it for a couple of years... I do wish it were cheeper though!

----------


## mrincredible

Good luck, I'm on week 5  :Smilie: 

mrincredible

----------


## dlovefitness

LOL yeah ...I hear u....You using generic gh or like jino or another company? I don't want to touch it yet ...im only on my 2nd cycel......The pr on the street isnt that bad compared to hrt or anything.....some places actually have descent pricing but its not jino or nothing but still GH..Yea GH goes best with test definitely!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

So right now I'm dealing with the issues of sources and hooking up before I run out. I think I'm going to start buying in bulk. Like several kits at a time and just keep 'em on hand. 
Other than that I'm still feeling GREAT! Sleeping good. *Runnin' 5iu's a day. Two weeks on and then a day or two off.* Lost a lot of fat but seam to have put on some lean mass 'cause the scale only says I've lost about three pounds in the last 2 weeks! However my shoulders, arms and chest are coming in good.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

So today I've decided to take it up to 8iu's a day from my usual 5. I've read a lot of different people's versions/ideas and experiences and have come up with the conclusion that at my size (6'3" 255lbs) I should be taking a lil higher dose if I want to see more gains. I also want to start taking Test but will wait until I've ran w/ the 8iu's for at least a couple weeks. Any sugestions?

----------


## JinNtonic

Keep us updated Bro! Love reading your results...

----------


## DanOhio

This thread has a ton of great info for those of us wanting to lose some weight and get bigger.

Keep 'em coming bro!

----------


## whynot960

Great thread I am very interested in trying this, thanks for all the info

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Thanks you guys!
So I've been runnin' 8iu e/d for 5 days now. Feelin' GREAT! So far not much difference from the 5iu's but late yesterday I started noticing my right elbow was stiff. Kinda hurt a bit. Like I needed to stretch it out so I could pop it u know, but it wouldn't pop. Then today my left knee started hurting. Not all the time, only when it moves a certain way. It's not that bad. Managable really. But I like the fact that I'm getting sides. At least noticable ones. Now let's see when the long term one's kick in! 

What has anybody else felt in regards to joint pain/throbing? Does it go away like the sleepyness?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Planing on droping some test soon. Maybe in a week...

----------


## oc pitbull

good read thanks for all the info everyone

----------


## mrincredible

> Thanks you guys!
> So I've been runnin' 8iu e/d for 5 days now. Feelin' GREAT! So far not much difference from the 5iu's but late yesterday I started noticing my right elbow was stiff. Kinda hurt a bit. Like I needed to stretch it out so I could pop it u know, but it wouldn't pop. Then today my left knee started hurting. Not all the time, only when it moves a certain way. It's not that bad. Managable really. But I like the fact that I'm getting sides. At least noticable ones. Now let's see when the long term one's kick in! 
> 
> What has anybody else felt in regards to joint pain/throbing? Does it go away like the sleepyness?


I had a little bit of joint pain when I performed IM injections. But none since I've gone back to Sub-Q.

mrincredible

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Took it back down to 5iu's three days ago. Still feel great but knew I wasn't going to get that 2nd shot in for the last couple days : ( 

Tomorrow I'm doing 8 again. Also putting in my order for TEST! I could either get Test 375 or T3 tabs or BOTH. Not sure...

Please advice...

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Just to check in... Feelling fantastic! Still runnin' 8iu's a day am/pm ed. Feeling strong. Putting on some lbm now. Weight not going down but am losing steady fat. Body's begining to change. Can really see my shoulders and arms now! Been traveling a lot lately. Sometimes it's hard to get that 2nd shot in on time. Sometimes I end up taking it really late. No more joint pain. 
Visiting some family in so cal. My cousin's a trainer at a local gym. HE'S HUGE! Can't wait to pull him to the side and ask him what he's on... Working out w/ him tonight>

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Was thinking about dropping some test into the mix but might wait another week or two. Luv what this stuff is doing!!!

----------


## stpete

Great thread man,very informative and detailed. Thanks for taking the time to post it. I've never done it but seriously considering it in a year or so from now. I'll be checking in regularly. 
You rubbed 3 out in 4 hours? DAMMMMM!!!! lol
Good luck man.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, checking in again. Was ready to drop some test into the mix but I've been hearing that it might cause hair loss.?. 
I already have thining hair and it's been an issue for me for the last year and a half. Going to have to do more research before I drop it...

----------


## JaredLean

Has anyone in their late 20's to early 30's taken a 6+ month cycle of lower dose (2-4ui) and not thrown juice in the mix?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Has anyone in their late 20's to early 30's taken a 6+ month cycle of lower dose (2-4ui) and not thrown juice in the mix?


That's a good question.

----------


## stacked*deck

taking care of business great read so far. hows things going with the hair since takin h.g.h? i have a little thinning and afraid to take anything else dont want to make things worse. have u noticed any benefits towards your hair while on it?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> taking care of business great read so far. hows things going with the hair since takin h.g.h? i have a little thinning and afraid to take anything else dont want to make things worse. have u noticed any benefits towards your hair while on it?


Well for one thing it seems to have stopped falling out. I would always have a bunch in my hands after funning gell through it// but not any more. The hair on my hands however seem to have gotten thicker. Not sure if it's from the HGH or the summer.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok so I started taking some new stuff a few days ago. It comes in 20iu vials and in loose powder form with *RED CAPS*. Runnin' 8iu's a day ed am/pm and have to say this stuff is INCREDIBLE! Not sure if it's from the higher dose or the better quality of my stuff but I FEEL GREAT!!! Oh, by the way I also lost another 5lbs !!! Down to 250lbs this morning and it feels AMAZING!

----------


## stacked*deck

thanks T.C.B.!!! when we going to see pics of your body? sounds like things are going good!!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> thanks T.C.B.!!! when we going to see pics of your body? sounds like things are going good!!


Just as soon as I figure out how to post 'em!

----------


## stacked*deck

i hear you i dont no how to put a pic on hear either. I wished i did because i got called out for fishing for sources which i wasnt and i have this funny pic of me fishing where i caught the tiniest fish i ever seen. i was going to post the pic and say this is why i dont fish. will to truley see the humor you would have to see the pic. ill make it my avatar for a bit . i know how to do that. lol

----------


## takincareofbusiness

ok, after further review of these new Red Topps I have to say that this stuff is definitly better! Much better work out and a much better overall sence of well being!!! I've also lost at least two inches in my waist! Time to go buy new clothes!!!

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> Ok, checking in again. Was ready to drop some test into the mix but I've been hearing that it might cause hair loss.?. 
> I already have thining hair and it's been an issue for me for the last year and a half. Going to have to do more research before I drop it...


Hey bro if your still wondering about test and hairloss.....just add some Propecia/finestrade.....but IMO test isn't that bad on the hair as some of the other AAS out there.

Also what's the brand of the new red tops you just got?

----------


## oc pitbull

chinese?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Hey bro if your still wondering about test and hairloss.....just add some Propecia/finestrade.....but IMO test isn't that bad on the hair as some of the other AAS out there.
> 
> Also what's the brand of the new red tops you just got?


Thanks bro! I'll look into Propecia and finestrade. As far as my redtops; they're Somataxin and come in 20iu vials. I love 'em!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Well it's been a while since I checked in w/ everyone here. Been busy w/ summer and the kids. Been on several camping trips, beach, and So Cal. Always take my GH w/ me. I use ice chests and thermos. 
Still taking 8iu's just about e/d (take a day or two off in between weeks). So far I've lost 31lbs! Feel unbelievable all the time and get comments everyday! Sticking w/ the red tops my friend was gracious enough to hook me up with and am also looking for a good sourse of Jins. One of the biggest side effects so far is dealing with my pants not fitting anymore. Not to mention not haveing enough notches in my belts either. I plan on droping some test soon and uping the dose to 10iu's a day!

----------


## d1977

I just started taking blue tops last week, i found out that i tend to be a lil light headed right now, and tired as hell....something I hope my body will come accustomed too and not happen once i get used to it......im doing .5 every 2 days.....injection.

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> Well it's been a while since I checked in w/ everyone here. Been busy w/ summer and the kids. Been on several camping trips, beach, and So Cal. Always take my GH w/ me. I use ice chests and thermos. 
> Still taking 8iu's just about e/d (take a day or two off in between weeks). So far I've lost 31lbs! Feel unbelievable all the time and get comments everyday! Sticking w/ the red tops my friend was gracious enough to hook me up with and am also looking for a good sourse of Jins. One of the biggest side effects so far is dealing with my pants not fitting anymore. Not to mention not haveing enough notches in my belts either. I plan on droping some test soon and uping the dose to 10iu's a day!



IMO 8 IU's is already high enough......I know your itching to up it but try to keep the cash flow for using GH for the long term..

As far as ASS stack look at TEST/VAR cycle in few weeks you'll love the hard dry mass!!

----------


## FrankieBotz

Good to hear from you TCB! Well done on 31 pounds lost! Yeah, I agree with G-Dude by sticking with 8IUs. GH takes time and produces slow results as you know, moreover I am sure that the 31 pounds was converted from fat to lean muscle and more to come for you. I would definitely drop some test and deca into your mix though. As for me still on it since early June at 4IU 5/2 
M-F (OMNITROPE). The results are there but at a slow pace but definitely leaner and I feel great. About to drop some Sustanon , Deca and D-bol into the mix this week. Don't be a stranger now that Summer's over..haha

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> IMO 8 IU's is already high enough......I know your itching to up it but try to keep the cash flow for using GH for the long term..
> 
> As far as ASS stack look at TEST/VAR cycle in few weeks you'll love the hard dry mass!!


Thanks 'Dude'.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Good to hear from you TCB! Well done on 31 pounds lost! Yeah, I agree with G-Dude by sticking with 8IUs. GH takes time and produces slow results as you know, moreover I am sure that the 31 pounds was converted from fat to lean muscle and more to come for you. I would definitely drop some test and deca into your mix though. As for me still on it since early June at 4IU 5/2 
> M-F (OMNITROPE). The results are there but at a slow pace but definitely leaner and I feel great. About to drop some Sustanon, Deca and D-bol into the mix this week. Don't be a stranger now that Summer's over..haha


Not at all! Thanks Bro!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

_Ok, again I've been gone for a few... But just to jump back in:_ Steped it up to 10IU's a day for a min. Not much difference except in my wallet if you know what I mean. So I took it back down to 8IU and will probably back off to around 5-6IU. Will not b taking it back up to those levels untill I'm ready to start a real cycle. Would like to drop test, Deca , and Winn. But for now the GH will have to do.
The good thing is that I still feel great! Everything's STRONG. Hair even stopped falling out! Body taking shape. Weight around 240.5lbs BF? (will post soon)

I know the biggest prpblem out there is finding a sourse. With so much hype out there in the headlines about juice everyone's SUPER cautious. This has a direct effect on street prices. You never know what you're going to pay and the bad thing is that no one ever has enough supply to offer several months worth. I've found that you almost have to go one or two kits at a time. Guess no one wants to b caught w/ to much of it?

----------


## dlee

*Read the rules before posting again. This is your only warning.*

----------


## peptide

: Hijack: 

Damn bro you're gonna get the boot. You need to read the rules before posting. No talking about sources and you just hijacked this guys thread.

----------


## widowmaker2

ok ive been followin this thread for months now..post some pics of your progress if your gonna start a thread like this.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

Supply seems to be improving. I just got a shipment of 10 kits. Pricing was the same I paid 3-4 months ago.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> ok ive been followin this thread for months now..post some pics of your progress if your gonna start a thread like this.


Give me a few and I'll get my before shot up and one of me now. If anything I'll put it up in my avatar and then the new one. Have to read up on how to upload pics. 
Any help w/ this would be appreciated.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Supply seems to be improving. I just got a shipment of 10 kits. Pricing was the same I paid 3-4 months ago.


Damn, 10kits! Good job.

----------


## TODouble2

whats up guys... I'm about to start my first hgh cycle... what would you suggest i do if money's tight.. i dont think i can afford to consistently do 8ius a day but i want to gain mass

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> whats up guys... I'm about to start my first hgh cycle... what would you suggest i do if money's tight.. i dont think i can afford to consistently do 8ius a day but i want to gain mass


May want to start a new thread rather than hi-jack this one. If you can't run the GH for at least 6 months I would not start. Either save your money until you have enough of look in to AAS as they are far cheaper.

----------


## warchild

> whats up guys... I'm about to start my first hgh cycle... what would you suggest i do if money's tight.. i dont think i can afford to consistently do 8ius a day but i want to gain mass


come on man, this is as bad as bumping an old thread. if you cant afford hgh then hit a cycle. hgh by itself is pointless to me

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Still working on those pics. Runnin 5iu's ed right now. Training down to only three to four times a week inc. weekends. Feel great! Stamina still growing. Muscles now starting to get hard. Will check back soon...

----------


## smittyinafghan

Lots of good info in this thread. I will be 39 in december and been lifting off and on since high school. Ive been trying to shed some fat for the last 2 years but its getting harder and harder. Im looking to get on the same program as soon as i get back to the states and would appreciate it if you continue to post your progress and routine. Thanks

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, so below is showing what I looked like on May 16th when I started. In a few days I'll post recent pics.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, here's my before shot:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

And this is me today:

----------


## takincareofbusiness



----------


## stacked*deck

nice improvement T.C.O.B. keep it up!

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

Good progress......keep at it for the long haul......I won't worry about adding any AASnow......keep an eye on the diet(diet forum).....get a good cardio plan and you'll see the amazing synergy of HGH and diet/workout plan explode...

----------


## thefunkybuddha

What does your diet look like? And is it consistent?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Thanks you guys. Never know how people r going to react. Anyway my diet is not consistent at all. When I have a good three or four day run at the gym two times a day am/pm then my diet is SUPER clean. I mean clean. But when I take a day or two (or even three) off of the gym then my diet is not that good. My hectic work schedule makes it very hard to stay consistent with it as well. 
All other sides are good though. Since I still take my GH on off gym days I FEEL GREAT! I can honestly say my personality, additide, and outlook on life has improved. Not that it was bad but I deffinitly can notice a difference. 
I'm very excited to see what the next couple months will bring! 

Currently doing 5iu's ed.

----------


## thefunkybuddha

The reason I ask about the diet is because I believe you could have better results from a good diet alone. If your goal is fat loss...nothing beats atkins....but you have to be dilligent and make sure your in ketosis...I cant imagine how effective hgh in combination with atkins would be...but im about to find out... hopefully my euro stuff is good.

----------


## widowmaker2

thats good progress!!! its about time you posted pics.. ive been following this thread 4 months now. keep it up bro

----------


## NycGuy

The improvement is very noticeable !
This is a great thread. Keep us informed, and I'm looking forward to see your next set of pictures in a few months.
I'm currently doing 2 I.U. everyday. On my third kit right now.

----------


## oc pitbull

i to have been following this thread for a while, keep up the good work. keep those pictures coming.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Thanks you guys! That's the whole reason I started this damn thing. I wanted to know what people in the same boat thought. 
As far as diet goes I know I could be doing a better job and will start focusing on it more.

----------


## JinNtonic

Keep it up TKoB... Great thread.

----------


## KZRSOIZE

good work so far, forget the atkins diet try the palumbo diet it's the same concept but much better but stricter, good luck. I along with others have had amazingresults on palumbos diet. Good luck

----------


## shockwayve3000

so is post therapy needed for HGH?

----------


## shockwayve3000

and what about HGH releasers? isn't that a cheaper, less painful way to go about increasing your HGH levels?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Those r both good ?'s but haven't done enough research on either subject. I've already made up my mind to run the gh for quite some time (at least a year)and am sure I'll be dropping some aas before long.

----------


## shockwayve3000

so...another question....and i'm not flaming either so don't take offense...but couldn't you have gotten the same results without HGH....diet and exercise looks like it would do the trick for ya bro....aside from the hassle of injections.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> so...another question....and i'm not flaming either so don't take offense...but couldn't you have gotten the same results without HGH....diet and exercise looks like it would do the trick for ya bro....aside from the hassle of injections.


No offense taken but to be honest with you, I don't think I could have. I've always wanted to but never had the motivation to hit it this hard. 

Phisicaly yes, it is possible for someone to do it but I needed a lil push. I've always had "fitness streaks" in my life but none ever as intense as this! I've commited at least the next three years of my life to see how far I can take it and so far I have to say I'M IMPRESSED!

My sex drive is up, my hair stopped falling out almost entirely, lost a ton of fat, feel a heck of a lot stronger, have A LOT more stamina, and just feel a lot more focused. So yeah, THANK YOU HGH!

I mean I have to say that if it wasn't for the high cost I think everybody would be doing it!

----------


## shockwayve3000

fair enough....

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> No offense taken but to be honest with you, I don't think I could have. I've always wanted to but never had the motivation to hit it this hard. 
> 
> Phisicaly yes, it is possible for someone to do it but I needed a lil push. I've always had "fitness streaks" in my life but none ever as intense as this! I've commited at least the next three years of my life to see how far I can take it and so far I have to say I'M IMPRESSED!
> 
> My sex drive is up, my hair stopped falling out almost entirely, lost a ton of fat, feel a heck of a lot stronger, have A LOT more stamina, and just feel a lot more focused. So yeah, THANK YOU HGH!
> 
> I mean I have to say that if it wasn't for the high cost I think everybody would be doing it!



Agreed.....HGH would be everywhere if it was cheap.....but good things in life as we all know don't come cheap.....HGH is worth it wait in GOLD (the US pharama stuff)

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, just checking in. 
5ius a day preety much ed. Still feelin' GREAT! Haven't dropped anyhing else into the mix (been realy hard to resist) but waiting for a full 6 month of GH. 
Diet as always could be much cleaner but still working on it. 
I have to say I've been getting a lot of source type of ?'s lately. Don't know why people I don't even know would think I would hook 'em up. I don't know how it is where they r but here in the Bay Area it's not that hard to find. Just have to know where to look.
Anyway just thought I'd mention that.

----------


## tprop

> Like gear said...2iu is a starting point for fatloss. Personally, I wont drop below 5iu. I believe that morning is best time to take your GH when looking for fatloss, but PWO is best for lbm gains.


what does PWO mean?pre workout or post?what is the abbreviations for pre?

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> Ok, just checking in. 
> 5ius a day preety much ed. Still feelin' GREAT! Haven't dropped anyhing else into the mix (been realy hard to resist) but waiting for a full 6 month of GH. 
> Diet as always could be much cleaner but still working on it. 
> I have to say I've been getting a lot of source type of ?'s lately. Don't know why people I don't even know would think I would hook 'em up. I don't know how it is where they r but here in the Bay Area it's not that hard to find. Just have to know where to look.
> Anyway just thought I'd mention that.



Tell the guys asking for a source to go see a doctor or they can always check with the DEA.....they have the best source. lol all kidding a side yeah its not that hard to find a source they just have look around

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> what does PWO mean?pre workout or post?what is the abbreviations for pre?


PWO= Post Work Out

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Hey here's a pic of my injection site:

----------


## JBurton81

could some1plz help me out here n tell me what would be the best HGH to take? EDITED (PT) PLEASE READ OUR RULES. YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK PRICES OR ASK FOR A SOURCE. THIS IS THE 2ND POST OF YOUR I EDITED IN THE LAST 5MIN AND HOPEFULLY THE LAST

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Bumped it up to 6iu's ed starting yesterday. Feeling good about nearing the 6month mark!!! Test here I come!!!!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Here's a pic of my GH:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Some one asked me about my diet recently and this is what I said:
_Yeah, right now I'm doing 6iu's a day cause I'm hitting the gym a lil harder plus I'm taking in more calories. Trying to grow some muscle now that I lost some fat.
I'm in the process of stablizing my diet because it's all over the map. One thing I did do was to cut out all the sugar. Gave up bad carbs. And I try not to take in any sugar with my meals. This means no condiments like ketchup no dresings not even carrots in my salads etc. Staying away from red meat. Eating lots of fish and vegetables. Have sushi about five times a week lunch/diner or even both. Yogurt, nuts, lots of eggs etc etc. Nothing fried (hard to do)
But like I said it's a work in progress but the more results I see the easier it is to stay on track._

----------


## jim37

> Everything looks good to me, 2IU is the starting point for fat loss but is definitely enough for well being benefits. Just for your information, in most cases 2 - 4IU is necessary for some nice fat loss gains.
> 
> The only thing I would change is the time you take your HGH. You see, your body produces quite a bit of its own HGH while you are asleep, so if you have a shot at bed time you could be interrupting your natural HGH production. Your safest option at this time is to take 2IU upon waking up.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> -Gear


gear, does morning food intake not mess with hgh shot??

----------


## jim37

> I've been talking to my trainer about incorporating some Test into my regiment. He seems to think I should just keep going with what I've got. But I'm currious... I can already see what the gh would do if I continue to do it alone. Now I want to take it up a notch. What do you think?


dude, incorp. test. into cycle will help hgh be more effective i think. i did hgh alone for one year before i added test. and wish i would have added sooner!!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> dude, incorp. test. into cycle will help hgh be more effective i think. i did hgh alone for one year before i added test. and wish i would have added sooner!!


Thanks. I'm actually going to start my test this week!

----------


## Dobie-BOY

Yep, add the test ASAP!!! Just go to a doc and get a script to finesteride. I just tell my doc what its for (prevent hair loss) and he's cool with it. Actually im gonna see him soon and have him refer me to a endocrinologist and see if I can get a script to gh. I havnt checked in in awhile. Sounds like your doin great though. congrats. ADD TEST AND FINASTERIDE SOON!!!! You will LOVE it!!!!

----------


## optionb

> I wish I could do a better job on the diet though. It's hard because I'm in the car business and the hours are crazy! I never eat at the same time.


Hah, interesting...I came on this site because I just started my first run on hgh & started reading your thread. I am also in the car business and the hours suck & it does make it hard to have a strict good diet.

I am about 3 weeks into my blue tops. Started week one with 2ius, week 2 with 3iu's, and week 3 with 4ius. I think I'm going to stick with 4ius for awhile as my main goal in weight loss. I am 32, 6', & weigh 195lb. I also running 500mgs of test cyp & 600mgs of deca . 

Thanks for your thread!

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Hah, interesting...I came on this site because I just started my first run on hgh & started reading your thread. I am also in the car business and the hours suck & it does make it hard to have a strict good diet.
> 
> I am about 3 weeks into my blue tops. Started week one with 2ius, week 2 with 3iu's, and week 3 with 4ius. I think I'm going to stick with 4ius for awhile as my main goal in weight loss. I am 32, 6', & weigh 195lb. I also running 500mgs of test cyp & 600mgs of deca . 
> 
> Thanks for your thread!


Test & Deca are not going to help you lose weight. That is a bulking cycle.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Ok, here's an update:
Just before Thanksgiving I blew my knee out doing lunges @ the gym. My knee cap poped out of place and then fell and landed on it, bending it all the way down w/ my knee cap still out of place! OUCH!!!!
So it swole up real bad and feel intense pain all day. 
Just yesterday it went down a bit and some bruising showed up finaly. Sort of a delayed reaction.
Anyway, my 1st thought was that it had something to do w/ the gh afecting my joints. The wierd thing was how easy it happened. Like it could have happened at any time and with lil effort.
Took a couple days off the gh but am back on it since yesterday @ 4iu's.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Group...some good reading here. I am going to do a 10 week Prop cycle along with a 6 month GH cycle.

1. Prop 100mg/EOD
2. 2iu's ED

I have 'Yellow Top' GH in stock and plan to purchase enough for another 6 months. Has anyone seen or used the 'Yellow Top' GH?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## bundytt

HI TCB
I read our post and can tell you that your progress is not good. diet + good training without hgh can do your progress better than I can see on photos. sorry but is my opinion

----------


## titantn

> HI TCB
> I read our post and can tell you that your progress is not good. diet + good training without hgh can do your progress better than I can see on photos. sorry but is my opinion


I think there are many benefits to HGH that you can not see in photos. However, I personally think TCB has made some great progress.

TCB, hate to hear the news about the knee. The good news if the HGH should help in the long run with the healing process, right? How long will you be out?

----------


## optionb

> Test & Deca are not going to help you lose weight. That is a bulking cycle.



Yes I know this. I should have said I am looking to reduce body fat in general, not an actual decrease in weight. Also, I am coming to the end of my test & deca cycle and then I plan on continuing on for at least 6 months of just hgh. Sorry I should have been a little clearer.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> HI TCB
> I read our post and can tell you that your progress is not good. diet + good training without hgh can do your progress better than I can see on photos. sorry but is my opinion


Ok, maybe this'll give you a better idea of what GH did for me:

BEFORE


AFTER


Plus I feel AMAZING!
What do you think?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> I think there are many benefits to HGH that you can not see in photos. However, I personally think TCB has made some great progress.
> 
> TCB, hate to hear the news about the knee. The good news if the HGH should help in the long run with the healing process, right? How long will you be out?


Thanks bro,
Yes I'm sure the GH will help me get better. I just feel bumbed that it could have also been a cause of the prob.  :Shrug: 
Anyway, I made a commitment to be on it for the long haul. Just mad I couldn't start my Test and Deca cycle but instead will have to wait at least several more weeks 'till my leg gets better.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

looking good bro--

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> looking good bro--


Thanks bro, and yes I have heard of yellow tops. What kind of sides have you gotten?

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Update:
The swelling on my knee has gone down some. The bruising is starting to go away in some places and starting to show up in others. (wierd)
I have a feeling the gh is helping my recovery. It still hurts at times especialy when I don't move it for a while. Then when I do it's as if it has to warm up 1st before the pain goes away.
Anyway, I shot 4iu's this morning and plan to do my usual rutine of pushups and dips today. Sucks not being able to pick up much weight! And the meds keep me out of it most of the day!

----------


## oc pitbull

i just showed my buddy your pictures man and he is freaking out congrats again man.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> i just showed my buddy your pictures man and he is freaking out congrats again man.


Thanks bro! And tell ur friend if he's thinking of trying gh, he won't be disappointed!

----------


## oc pitbull

hahh he looks exactly like how you did before.

----------


## Darksid3

Yea, the pics are great. Nice work, wait 'til you add a little steroid sauce into the mix  :Smilie:

----------


## takincareofbusiness

> Yea, the pics are great. Nice work, wait 'til you add a little steroid sauce into the mix


Yeah, that's all I've been waiting for!

----------


## tudodude

do it mate, get ****ing jacked

----------


## takincareofbusiness

This is my 1st batch of grear:





Got enough for a short cycle.

----------


## takincareofbusiness

What's Up Everybody!!! 
After a couple months of "radio silence" I figured it would be nice to touch base w/all of you. 
As some of you prob remember I had a bad knee injuree two days before Thanks Giving and haven't been the same since. 
I've almost stopped taking the GH all together (am @ about 10ius a week) now.
The funny thing is I started taking test and deca last month n have to say I could def feel it kicking in after the first week. 
Doing one amp of test mixed w/the same amount of deca just about every mon wend and fri.
That certainly got me off my butt and back in the gym!! Now I just have to keep an eye on my knee and hope it doesn't pop out of place again....

----------


## takincareofbusiness

Oh some stats: I had lost over 30lbs of fat and seem to have gained back only 11lbs. Not bad. Now just need to cleen up my diet again and I hope to be back on track in about a month or so... Oh yeah n I plan on going back to my trusty ol' Blue Caps soon too! Miss those sides!!!!

----------


## takincareofbusiness

THE GOODS!

----------


## EghtySx

Very nice thread. I enjoy the way you write. I found it while looking to educate myself on HGH and it has been a great read. Thank you for all the time you have put in on it. I will continue to read about your progress.

----------


## bigbadbooty247

This tread rocks!!! So I have a question for you, Im a first timer too and my question is this knowing what you do how would you do it now? what would you change? any tips for someone like me. Im going to take hgh for 6 month and t3 and clen too. maybe test or tren or prope, im not sure. any advice would be great.

----------


## blizzard

bro can u post ur before and after pics coz its deleted?

My brother started yesterday at 2iu/day Norditropin simplexx. but he can make last shot only late afternoon coz of his job..any comments about this situation? His aim is fat loss (especially from belly n vascular look) he's planning to use it for 5 months, is it enough from ur point?

cheers!

----------


## KZRSOIZE

> This is my 1st batch of grear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Got enough for a short cycle.


Just looking at it hurts.....good luck with the ed or eod shots...

----------


## KZRSOIZE

> bro can u post ur before and after pics coz its deleted?
> 
> My brother started yesterday at 2iu/day Norditropin simplexx. but he can make last shot only late afternoon coz of his job..any comments about this situation? His aim is fat loss (especially from belly n vascular look) he's planning to use it for 5 months, is it enough from ur point?
> 
> cheers!


your question is not very clear, but keep in mind that gh alone will not get rid of fat, you still need to diet ...good luck and repost your question

----------


## blizzard

hi!

yes he is dieting precisely but coz of his work he can only make s.c injections late afternoons. I wonder if its ok? Besides he's planning to use it for 5-6 months 5 days on 2 days off basis. Is it enough? Btw He hits gym 4 days/week (45 min cardio every training day after weightlifting). thank you for your dealing and unique thoughts guys.

cheers!

----------


## LizzardSecond

> Group...some good reading here. I am going to do a 10 week Prop cycle along with a 6 month GH cycle.
> 
> 1. Prop 100mg/EOD
> 2. 2iu's ED
> 
> I have 'Yellow Top' GH in stock and plan to purchase enough for another 6 months. Has anyone seen or used the 'Yellow Top' GH?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have yellow tops. The name on them is ****trope. It is somatropin. They are high quality pharm grade. My doc had me inject and then take my blood. High gh levels and he said very good product.

----------


## IrishMike

This Thread is the reason I joined this forum. It looks like you have been doing pretty niceley on your cycle. Keep it up.
Have you noticed any flexabilty changes while on HGH? I know as a kid I could touch my toes NP, but as an adult I can't without straining.

----------


## blizzard

can u put some pics of urs please? before-after ones are really appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## mkcay7979

> Ok, maybe this'll give you a better idea of what GH did for me:
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> Plus I feel AMAZING!
> What do you think?


hey bro,

lets see your pics again Im thinking of starting some HGH with a test cycle and wanted to see your results. 

thanks

----------


## blizzard

yea awaiting before after pics bro, please inform us about ur situation also...

Cheers!

----------


## fummins

Good reading, started a HGH cycle myself today consisting of 2 i.u.a day and been on a 150 weekly cycle of test for 8 weeks. Gotta say I love the test,hoping the HGH compliments it nicely.

----------


## V-ROID

Great thread! I sure wish you would repost the before and after pics. I missed em and am very interested. Thanks for all the details.

----------


## BURETE

HGH TIME OF ADMINISTRATION-when is better to make the injections ,before sleep or during the day?

----------


## fummins

> HGH TIME OF ADMINISTRATION-when is better to make the injections ,before sleep or during the day?


In the morning, pre or post W.O. Not in the evening as it may affect your natural production of GH which occurs while you sleep.

----------


## 4johnybravo

IM STILL JUST TRYIN TO GEt some jino, can anyone pm/e-mail me legit source PWEEEES?

----------


## slovak

Hello everyone in the forum, (I am a new user),
I am 40yo and already have run 2 roids cycle. I am running a 16 weeks HGH cycle and would like to ask some question to the more experienced users....

- I am using Gonatropin at 3 UI day and pay it about 7 euros (10 dollars) per UI, I could buy GenLei® Jintropin for about 5 euros (7 dollars) per UI.
Do you think Jintropin is good or Gonatropin worth the 25% it cost more.
Basically, at same cost, it is better 3 UI Gonatropin or 4UI Jintropin?

- I do all the 3 UI as first thing after I wake up. I feel Tired... is it normal? I hear that also other users feel like that... so I think yes... the tiredness will last all the cycle?

- My goal is to maximize the gain of lean muscle and fatloss.
I eat CLEAN.. slow carbs, 7 meals a day, chicken breast, tuna, skimmed milk, white eggs but something strange happened, I am 10 days ON and I got like 10 pounds of weight.
I have not measured BF before/after but on the mirror I dont look much fatter ( I am 6 foot and 210 lbs) and I feel "full".
I also use the same pants size than I used before(32W 34L).
IS THIS NORMAL???? (to get weight, I read that the most lost BF).

- anything I should care on the diet when ON HGH (I am hungry like an horse all the day so I started to add veggies to proteins to slower the digestion)

- anything I should care to "monitor" any adver side effect?

- After 4 weeks I will be ON HGH I would start a 10 week (DECA +TEST) cycle, do you think is it good?

THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH for your attention and sorry for my bad english ( I am not english)

See you!

Alex

----------


## plug

do not consume simple carbs within an hour before or after HGH injection. carbs have a bad influence on HGH.

----------


## alex18

shame this thread died off... was a great read

TCB - you still out there bro?

----------

